# Certain vape juice can increase heart problems.



## Smokey_Robinson (29/5/19)

http://www.ladbible.com/news/news-s...ease-risk-of-heart-problems-20190528.amp.html

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## M.Adhir (29/5/19)

As usual, a one sided ass survey.
What they should be comparing is:
The amount of damage to the same type of cells when exposed to comparative amounts of e-liquid vapour and cigarette smoke, at varying nicotine levels.
Nobody doubts that ingestion of large amounts of just about any foreign/ non naturally occurring substance is generally bad for the human body- the question should rather be around which the lesser of two evils is, in a measured and tangible study result.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## RichJB (29/5/19)

This is hardly new information, Maciej Goniewicz found the same thing years ago - that certain flavours lead to greater cell death counts than others. He also found that menthol and cinnamon were bad. These flavours were approved for ingestion, not inhalation, so more research is required. 

However, that said, Goniewicz also found that tobacco smoke kills cells more readily than any flavour of vape juice. So ultimately it is still safer. The medical warnings that "it's not a safe alternative" are redundant - nobody has ever claimed that it's totally safe. And indeed, there is no single foodstuff or activity that medical science deems safe. Even mineral water has health hazards. We need to know the scale of the problem, not just that it's not entirely safe.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Silver (29/5/19)

RichJB said:


> This is hardly new information, Maciej Goniewicz found the same thing years ago - that certain flavours lead to greater cell death counts than others. He also found that menthol and cinnamon were bad. These flavours were approved for ingestion, not inhalation, so more research is required.
> 
> However, that said, Goniewicz also found that tobacco smoke kills cells more readily than any flavour of vape juice. So ultimately it is still safer. The medical warnings that "it's not a safe alternative" are redundant - nobody has ever claimed that it's totally safe. And indeed, there is no single foodstuff or activity that medical science deems safe. Even mineral water has health hazards. We need to know the scale of the problem, not just that it's not entirely safe.



Agreed @RichJB
Very well said and thanks for the insights

As Dr Farsalinos has said numerous times in various rebuttals of other research - it's the *level of toxicity that counts. *

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Adephi (29/5/19)

I have experienced some heart problems due to flavourings before. 

Usually the first toot on Red Pill or Good Boy or when you get the coil and wicking just right in a RDA my heart will stop just for a fraction of a second.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 5 | Can relate 2


----------



## Vaporator00 (29/5/19)

Adephi said:


> I have experienced some heart problems due to flavourings before.
> 
> Usually the first toot on Red Pill or Good Boy or when you get the coil and wicking just right in a RDA my heart will stop just for a fraction of a second.



Or when it all goes wrong and that epic dry hit gets you....heart stopper of note

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Grand Guru (29/5/19)

Or when the courier guy stops his van in front of my door. My hear goes haywire!

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## Christos (29/5/19)

Adephi said:


> I have experienced some heart problems due to flavourings before.
> 
> Usually the first toot on Red Pill or Good Boy or when you get the coil and wicking just right in a RDA my heart will stop just for a fraction of a second.


That's called a vape erection and it's caused by momentary loss of blood to major organs as its all going to your... well venis

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Adephi (30/5/19)

Christos said:


> That's called a vape erection and it's caused by momentary loss of blood to major organs as its all going to your... well venis



That explain why you where smiling all the time at vapecon last year...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (30/5/19)

I posted this on another thread yesterday and said that I wondered what Dr Farsalinos whould have to say about it. Lo and behold, he must have been reading here. 
http://www.ecigarette-research.org/research/index.php/whats-new/2019/270-cin-heart

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (30/5/19)

Johnny2Puffs said:


> I posted this on another thread yesterday and said that I wondered what Dr Farsalinos whould have to say about it. Lo and behold, he must have been reading here.
> http://www.ecigarette-research.org/research/index.php/whats-new/2019/270-cin-heart



Thanks for posting this @Johnny2Puffs 
Much appreciated

I love the way Dr Farsalinos writes and responds to these things
He knows his stuff and knows how to get the message across


----------

